# Have : 2 sets Forgeworld Mk4 Maximus armour sets



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Clearing out some boxes and found these, bought them for adding to my Black Templars, but wont be working on them again for a couple of years.
Ideally looking for U.K. trades for Unpainted Chaos Marines, Predators, Vindicators, FW chaos upgrade sets, or renegade militia
Willing to add some ££££'s for vehicle trades, and will trade individual sets
Postage will be via Royal Mail Recorded Delivery


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

What about undercoated CSM? and what are you after? got a load of standard troops and havocs if there any use? oh also have a painted abbaddon, but can striped with no problem.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Im interested in them, but am in the US. 

I have a painted Prince, Greater Daemon, 8 lesser daemons, and a custom chaos shrine.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

All of the normal CSM that i am looking for will have Legion specific shoulder pads put on, and probably head swaps to the heads that i use for each legion, thats why unpainted as i like to get an even undecoat on

I already have a couple of Abbaddon minis 

Unfortunately I already have all the daemons I need (except the 2 FW ones i havent got yet)


----------

